# Do you use standby mode?



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Do you use standby mode on your Tivo(s) on a regular basis?

poll coming


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

For years I didn't. Now I watch(and archive) so much recorded stuff, it bothers me when recordings are spoiled by the EAS messages.

So now I try to be more religious in using standby. But probably the only reason I do it is because I have a Harmony remote with a dedicated button for Standby. I'm sure I would rarely use Standby if I had to always do it through the menu.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

dwit said:


> For years I didn't. Now I watch(and archive) so much recorded stuff, it bothers me when recordings are spoiled by the EAS messages.
> 
> So now I try to be more religious in using standby. But probably the only reason I do it is because I have a Harmony remote with a dedicated button for Standby. I'm sure I would rarely use Standby if I had to always do it through the menu.


+1


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Yeah, I've been using it since 2001 every night. There probably isn't any reason behind it, but I like to see the LEDs turn off. I have always used custom remotes (first Philips Prontos and now my own home-brew creation) so it's mostly just a personal preference.

I have one button labeled System Off that sends out about 14 different IR commands. One click, the room goes dark, and it's off to bed.

There are still a lot of good reasons to use Standby like EAS alerts, but without a Harmony or some other customizable remote I probably wouldn't bother.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

No on the two (THD and Series 2) I don't really control. One Premiere is rarely _*out*_ of standby as I don't directly access it much. I put the other Premiere in standby when I am not using it.

Purpose: EAS avoidance.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I don't use it. I'm OTA only and EAS messages are only once a month, and usually have already happened before prime time hits so my recordings are mostly unaffected.
I also use a universal remote which could easily be programmed with the stand by code, I just don't bother.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

So this EAS thing, does standby just prevent a forced channel change if you're recording something and is that true for both digital OTA and digital cable?

Also (though I'm pretty sure I already know the answer to this one), if the actual digital channel you're recording sends out an EAS (I can tell I'm old, keep wanting to call it EBS) alert, there's no way for being in standby to filter it out, right?

Anybody remember radio sets with the CONELRAD symbols on the dial?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Where do you live where you see more than like three EAS messages a year?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Arcady said:


> Where do you live where you see more than like three EAS messages a year?


Multiple "required monthly test"s in the same month. Several instances of a test every 5 minutes for more than an hour.

Even one is annoying if occurs at the wrong time. At this point, it is just programmed into me to do TiVo button, channel down, select, channel down, select.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Arcady said:


> Where do you live where you see more than like three EAS messages a year?


For me, in Las Vegas, I see more than three per WEEK. Most are tests, but every time there is a chance of rain, they issue flash flood watches. If rain falls, then they become warnings, if it becomes a thunderstorm it's flash flood and severe weather warnings, repeated at 4 minute intervals, until the weather has left the entire southern half of Nevada.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

It was MY idea to have a poll, in this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507342

However, I thought about how little many people know about the standby function, and felt that ANY poll should somehow list all that it has to offer, and give the poll takers a question like:

If you didn't know all this, would you try standby, or begin using it?

Unfortunately, I retired for the night, and this is what I woke up to find what had transpired. I thought adding the desired parameters could wait eight hours...

Poll results can be slanted depending on what is asked and how it is asked (as well as what is not asked). I see a rebuttal poll in the future. The person I suggested the poll to didn't set this one up. Somebody who doesn't like what I have to say, and pulls no punches, took the liberty of setting this up.

I'll figure out how to set up a poll, give this one some time, and then try my best approach at it.

Region of country, cable provider, and how much of a hassle the EAS tests/alerts are, varies. I'd also expect clusters of people in regions, like mine, where the EAS actual messages, repeating every four minutes, just because there is a thunderstorm in the southern half of the state, to be denser in YES answers.

Hopefully I'll come up with a poll that helps differentiate those who know what standby does, and choose not to use it, and those who have no idea, so they don't use it.

It's not like the TiVo manuals shed any light on the MANY things it has to offer. I find that pathetic (on TiVo's part), since it's been integrated into generations of TiVo past, and is still around.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

unitron said:


> So this EAS thing, does standby just prevent a forced channel change if you're recording something and is that true for both digital OTA and digital cable?
> 
> Also (though I'm pretty sure I already know the answer to this one), if the actual digital channel you're recording sends out an EAS (I can tell I'm old, keep wanting to call it EBS) alert, there's no way for being in standby to filter it out, right?


Does it use an occupied channel?



unitron said:


> Anybody remember radio sets with the CONELRAD symbols on the dial?


Yes. I also remember the nationwide CONELRAD test,even though I was only 5 at the time. Don't recall if it was 640 or 1240 to which we tuned our radio.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

While I really wanted to vote "Poll Fail", I voted for YES, just for the record.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

dwit said:


> For years I didn't. Now I watch(and archive) so much recorded stuff, it bothers me when recordings are spoiled by the EAS messages.
> 
> So now I try to be more religious in using standby. But probably the only reason I do it is because I have a Harmony remote with a dedicated button for Standby. I'm sure I would rarely use Standby if I had to always do it through the menu.


+1

However, I use the menus for it. One of these days I'll splurge on the right remote and do it your way.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

nooneuknow said:


> It was MY idea to have a poll, in this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507342
> 
> However, I thought about how little many people know about the standby function, and felt that ANY poll should somehow list all that it has to offer, and give the poll takers a question like:
> 
> ...


The issue was the necessity of the feature, not if people might use it if they knew it even existed. If people don't know that it exists and they're getting by just fine without it or do know about it and don't use it, standby mode is not a must have feature.

How can my poll be slanted? it simply asks if it is used or not. It doesn't even seem to show the results I would have expected. I would have expected a lot more of the tcf tech savvy people to be using it to avoid the EAS issue.

ETA:
on second thought, maybe the <20% that use standby is greatly inflated by the fact that so many people here are of the tech savvy variety


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

scandia101 said:


> The issue was the necessity of the feature, not if people might use it if they knew it even existed. If people don't know that it exists and they're getting by just fine without it or do know about it and don't use it, standby mode is not a must have feature.
> 
> How can my poll be slanted? it simply asks if it is used or not. It doesn't even seem to show the results I would have expected. I would have expected a lot more of the tcf tech savvy people to be using it to avoid the EAS issue.


I won't even dignify that with a response.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

nooneuknow said:


> I won't even dignify that with a response.


Thank you.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I am not sure what issue the EAS warning are creating for you. And I suppose that is the point...

I don't remember the last EAS message I saw and I certainly don't know what putting my TiVo in sleep mode would "protect" me from.

So, this may really be a local / regional problem.

Probably the reason for the results of your poll...


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

bradleys said:


> I am not sure what issue the EAS warning are creating for you. And I suppose that is the point...
> 
> I don't remember the last EAS message I saw and I certainly don't know what putting my TiVo in sleep mode would "protect" me from.
> 
> ...


If you are replying to me, it's not my poll. Somebody who doesn't like me jumped on the opportunity when I presented the idea to yet another person who gave a blanket statement of the standby mode being only for a niche market. I suggested they shouldn't speak for all of us and maybe a poll was in order.

I'm seeing way too much lean here on only one factor: EAS.

In the thread the poll was suggested in, which I provided a link for in a prior post here, you can find about a dozen reasons you may want to give standby a try.

Yes, the EAS matter is more a problem in some markets/regions than others. It's a pretty well-known fact of life.

Hell I'll just transfer it over here, as best I can, since it's a bit splintered, as even I missed some useful things standby can do:



> I, too, am a frequent, at least 1x/day(or night) "Standby Mode" user.
> 
> I ALWAYS get heckled/hassled when bringing up this TiVo feature, which has been available for generations of TiVos.
> 
> ...





> One thing I posted in another thread, which I left out of my standby mode benefit list was: It speeds up network transfers (apparently it frees up enough processor cycles to give the networking performance a boost). Combined with "tuner parking", it can make a bigger difference.





> Originally Posted by Thom View Post
> 
> When TiVos first came out, some owners had problems with the TiVo video output always being on. People who used auto-switching video switches to connect their multiple various devices to a TV input, found that the always-on video of the TiVo caused the video switch to "hang" on the TiVo input to the exclusion of the other inputs. These switches were intended to automatically connect whichever video input was active to the TV. This enabled the owner to not have to select the input to use; they simply powered on the single device they wanted to use at the moment and it was automatically connected to the TV. When changing to another device, they just turned off the first device, then turned the second one on. Adding a TiVo to this setup screwed everything up.





> That's a good point! I'll make sure to add it to my list, the next time somebody says the whole function should just be removed, claims it doesn't do anything, or otherwise states it has no purpose.
> 
> Most (newer) switches come with a remote to force the switch to the desired input. But, remotes get lost, there are usually more involved than people would like to be, and then auto-switching still retains it's value, for both those with old and new switches.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

nooneuknow said:


> If you are replying to me, it's not my poll.


I was not responding to you - you're not worth my time.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

I guess the next criteria is (or are):

What does the ratio of YES/NO or percentages need to come in at to be considered a "niche"?

Think about how many features your TiVo has that you never use, change, or didn't even know what they did, until somebody told you. If we did a poll on each one, wouldn't many TiVo options/features also be considered "niche", if we were to call even 10%, or less, using it the threshold?

Also, how do we know that everybody is aware of this poll, and not just those who read the thread it was born from?

If I set up a poll, and wanted to slant the results, keeping the poll low-key and asking all my "buddies" to vote would be a potential way. I wouldn't do that on a poll I created. I would want maximum exposure, to yield the most and most accurate results, though...


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

bradleys said:


> I was not responding to you - you're not worth my time.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

nooneuknow said:


> Also, how do we know that everybody is aware of this poll, and not just those who read the thread it was born from?




You put way too much thought into these non scientifically conducted, statistically worthless polls.

and we know that the responders are probably not just those that read the original thread in the S3 forum because it is it's own thread in a different non tivo series specific forum, Tivo Coffee House. Do you not pay attention to which forums you are posting to?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Back in the S2 days I used it on occasion because it acted like as a passthrough and allowed me to watch something live while the TiVo was recording. These days TiVos don't even have RF outputs so that feature is gone, so really all standby does it turn off the LEDs which really doesn't save any power.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

scandia101 said:


> You put way too much thought into these non scientifically conducted, statistically worthless polls.
> 
> and we know that the responders are probably not just those that read the original thread in the S3 forum because it is it's own thread in a different non tivo series specific forum, Tivo Coffee House. Do you not pay attention to which forums you are posting to?


You posted the link to the poll in the aforementioned thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507342

This is where I suggested DianeBrat should set up a poll, which you took the liberty of doing, and chose how you phrased the question. I think naming the poll thread "Do you use standby mode?" and then making the actual poll question "Do you use standby mode on your Tivo(s) on a regular basis?" is why we have one "Poll Fail" answer (which is my true feelings of the matter, but I answered a truthful YES). Bravo! Great slight of hand (or words)!

Had you stuck to whether, or not, anybody uses it, without adding "on a regular basis", I think the numbers would be different. That simple variable you added adds complexities, and a slant in what I know you want to see.

More people use it on just their bedroom TiVo, than on their Living Room ones. How do I know? It's been posted by others, besides myself, that a TiVo in Standby, in your bedroom, creates a darker, cooler, and quieter room, more conducive to being able to fall asleep. Yes, I know some people can fall asleep with a WWII movie on at full volume, but not all can. Some NEED dark, quiet, and a comfortable temperature.

I was only saying that the link you posted in the other thread has probably directed the bulk of the people who have answered the poll, to the poll. Bulk isn't even an accurate description for the number of people who have placed their answers to this poll (so far), and it already seems to have stagnated. Time will tell.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> Back in the S2 days I used it on occasion because it acted like as a passthrough and allowed me to watch something live while the TiVo was recording. These days TiVos don't even have RF outputs so that feature is gone, so really all standby does it turn off the LEDs which really doesn't save any power.


As much as I hate to correct a moderator, I think we both can live with this:

1. Yes, It turns off the front LEDs.

2. It turns off ALL AV output, thus freeing up those processing cycles for other tasks (like network transfers, indexing the Guide Cache, and Garbage Collection). When these tasks aren't in progress, then it translates into energy consumption savings and reduced heat from the processing chip(s).

3. It DOES save power, and I have measured it on multiple occasions, using multiple measuring methods. It's only a few cents, when it comes to your electric bill (varies with your electricity rates). But, if this was on Mythbusters, they'd prove it DOES save power. To really get the most savings and heat reduction, you'd need to also use what if referred to as "tuner parking" (tuning your tuners to a channel that can not be tuned to).

4. The value of the energy and heat (as well as network throughput speed) are directly proportional to how many TiVos you have, what generation they are, and how many of them you use it on, as well as how long they are in standby. I can double my transfer speed from a TiVo HD to a Premiere by putting the HD into standby. The effect is notably less with Premiere to Premiere transfers, but still worth it (to me).

I've already explained all this (and much more, in greater detail), so please scroll through and find my long list, or you can find it posted in the other thread as well:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...d.php?t=507342


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I voted no.
I used to use standby all the time with the original S3 boxes because of the OLED display. Since I wanted the display to last as long as possible. But when I switched to the Premiere boxes I stopped using standby.

My GF still uses standby on the two OLED S3 TiVos she got from me.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> on second thought, maybe the <20% that use standby is greatly inflated by the fact that so many people here are of the tech savvy variety


Exactly, but that's not a bad thing if we factor it in and assume (I know.. I know) that the numbers are easily lower in the general population.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

scandia101 said:


> on second thought, maybe the <20% that use standby is greatly inflated by the fact that so many people here are of the tech savvy variety


Actually, depending on who you ask, or who just states what they think without being asked, some (perhaps many) would say that <20% of the people here are of the "tech savvy variety".

It does come up a lot in the upgrade threads, as well as the ones related to potential power supply problems. I don't know the stats, but it seems that (unknown percentage) have "professional" repairs (or upgrades) performed, rather than a DIY solution. The ones that go DIY are usually long-timers that have many posts. The ones that go with a "professional" doing the diagnosis and/or repairs (or upgrades) tend to be newcomers with <10 total posts. This is from my observations, which I'm sure you'll find something to dispute from...

I only bought some "drop in and go" drives from DVR_DUDE, just to see what "magic" he does, and if is claims were valid. IMNSHO, they aren't worth the extra cost, unless you can't follow the step-by-step instructions posted all over the place to DIY. I don't consider leaving all the stock partitions as-is and adding a single 1.7TB extra partition on a 2TB drive upgrade "anything special", compared to what the DIY options do (unless you want to use an external TiVo-approved expander drive along with the upgraded drive, which he says he makes possible).


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

nooneuknow said:


> You posted the link to the poll in the aforementioned thread:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507342


Yes I did, but that's because the poll is somewhere else, hence the link to it. 



> This is where I suggested DianeBrat should set up a poll, which you took the liberty of doing, and chose how you phrased the question. I think naming the poll thread "Do you use standby mode?" and then making the actual poll question "Do you use standby mode on your Tivo(s) on a regular basis?" is why we have one "Poll Fail" answer (which is my true feelings of the matter, but I answered a truthful YES). Bravo! Great slight of hand (or words)!


Again, the issue is whether or not it is a must have feature, and if you do not use it on a regular basis, it is not necessary to you and so it is not a "must have"



> Had you stuck to whether, or not, anybody uses it, without adding "on a regular basis", I think the numbers would be different. That simple variable you added adds complexities, and a slant in what I know you want to see.


 I'm not angling for any kind of results and I've already said that the results so far are actually more lopsided than I would have expected.



> More people use it on just their bedroom TiVo, than on their Living Room ones. How do I know? It's been posted by others, besides myself, that a TiVo in Standby, in your bedroom, creates a darker, cooler, and quieter room, more conducive to being able to fall asleep. Yes, I know some people can fall asleep with a WWII movie on at full volume, but not all can. Some NEED dark, quiet, and a comfortable temperature.


If someone uses it on one tivo as you describe, it's still getting used on a regular basis and that person should vote yes. The poll does not ask if you use it on all tivos regularly. Even if someone uses it on 1 of 5 tivos on saturdays, they use standby on a regular basis.



> I was only saying that the link you posted in the other thread has probably directed the bulk of the people who have answered the poll, to the poll. Bulk isn't even an accurate description for the number of people who have placed their answers to this poll (so far), and it already seems to have stagnated. Time will tell.


Only 23 people have even looked at that thread and there is no way of knowing why they looked at it or what side of the "is standby useful" question they side with, so you can not possible claim that that link there produces any kind of bias. There is nothing scientific about the poll (or any poll here on tcf) and any results have virtually no meaning.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

nooneuknow, I'm conducting a poll here, please stop pooping on it. If you want to know different information, by all means, go ahead and start your own poll.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

scandia101 said:


> nooneuknow, I'm conducting a poll here, please stop pooping on it. If you want to know different information, by all means, go ahead and start your own poll.


Hey, I was just offering perspective on something YOU said, just like dianebrat did.

I'm not breaking any rules, so you don't get to tell me what to do.

You've tried before, but you can't control free speech. Especially when it's a relevant response to something YOU posted.

As expected, you didn't tell dianebrat to shut up, or however you want to word it, when she quoted and replied to the same thing. Yet, you don't like what I said, and think you have some power to stop me from commenting on the same thing, which you posted.

Again, the poll was MY idea. So, I'll comment all I like! (as long as it is relevant to standby, the poll, and anything else you, or anybody else, posts).

As I've said already, I'll give THIS poll, time to run it's course, and then run my own. You know exactly what would happen if I started my own when this one has already started, and is still early in getting replies.

You also said this:


scandia101 said:


> There is nothing scientific about the poll (or any poll here on tcf) and any results have virtually no meaning.


So, if it has no science or meaning, what am I hurting about something YOU just described in such a manner? True answer: NOTHING (based on your own words).


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm not telling you what to do, I'm asking (not telling) you to stop pooping on my poll by claiming it's flawed simply because it's not the poll you wanted dianebrat to create.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Sorry, I had forgotten about the ignore list option.
The problem has been taken care of.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

scandia101 said:


> Sorry, I had forgotten about the ignore list option.
> The problem has been taken care of.


Awesome. The feeling is completely mutual. Now you won't see this, or my other posts, and I don't have to deal with you always telling me to shut up, go away, or otherwise tell me what to do, or not do. Excellent!

Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy Joy!!! :up:


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

It may be of interest that scandia101 has started TWO polls on standby, now concurrently.

No surprise to me that this has not been mentioned in this thread.

Here's the other one:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507535


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

nooneuknow,

Was it really necessary for you to resurrect a thread that had been dead for more than a year with this post?

Plus nobody gives a rodent's posterior that it was you who first suggested that someone else set up a poll on the subject of standby mode. If you felt so strongly about, why didn't you set it up yourself?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

lpwcomp said:


> nooneuknow,
> 
> Was it really necessary for you to resurrect a thread that had been dead for more than a year with this post?
> 
> Plus nobody gives a rodent's posterior that it was you who first suggested that someone else set up a poll on the subject of standby mode. If you felt so strongly about, why didn't you set it up yourself?


It's kind of baffling about his claim that it was his idea when what he did was tell someone else to do it and that person hasn't given any indication that she gives a rodent's posterior about me doing it.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

lpwcomp said:


> nooneuknow,
> 
> Was it really necessary for you to resurrect a thread that had been dead for more than a year with<snip>?
> 
> Plus nobody gives a rodent's posterior that it was you who first suggested that someone else set up a poll on the subject of standby mode. If you felt so strongly about, why didn't you set it up yourself?


I deleted that post. Sorry, I'm still thinking it's 2012 every now and then, or just missed that somehow. I was looking for RECENT threads that had "standby" in the title, and made a mistake. Geez... How do you think I even found the second poll?

I don't yet know how to set up a poll, wanted to do it right, and was sleep deprived at the time I suggested it to dianebrat. I woke up to find scandia101 did it. I don't have a time machine or a DeLorean, so that's how it came to be. If you're going to b***h at somebody about this, why not the one who set up concurrently running polls...

I wanted to set up a better poll, but I felt running one concurrently was a bad idea, no matter how I looked at it. So, what happens? sacandia101 does a concurrent poll, and doesn't even link the two... I posted I was going to wait, and not do a concurrent poll until the existing one ran it's course and time passed. Kinda smells like something done out of spite.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> It's kind of baffling about his claim that it was his idea when what he did was tell someone else to do it and that person hasn't given any indication that she gives a rodent's posterior about me doing it.


I indeed do not give a rodents behind on the inner details of standby mode  what I know is that it's a useful but niche feature and the majority of users don't need/want/care about it, yet some believe it's vital to Tivo usage and intend to beat the topic until it's turned in to glue.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

nooneuknow said:


> I deleted that post. Sorry, I'm still thinking it's 2012 every now and then, or just missed that somehow. I was looking for RECENT threads that had "standby" in the title, and made a mistake. Geez...
> 
> I don't yet know how to set up a poll, wanted to do it right, and was sleep deprived at the time I suggested it to dianebrat. I woke up to find scandia101 did it. I don't have a time machine or a DeLorean, so that's how it came to be. If you're going to b***h at somebody about this, why not the one who set up concurrently running polls...


The only thing I'm "b***h"ing about is your constant whining and cross posting. Stop taking every disagreement with your opinions as personal attacks worthy of a counter attack.

Finally, if you can't be bothered to learn how to set up a poll, don't complain about the one(s) that have been set up.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

nooneuknow said:


> Had you stuck to whether, or not, anybody uses it, without adding "on a regular basis", I think the numbers would be different. That simple variable you added adds complexities, and a slant in what I know you want to see.
> 
> More people use it on just their bedroom TiVo, than on their Living Room ones. How do I know? It's been posted by others, besides myself, that a TiVo in Standby, in your bedroom, creates a darker, cooler, and quieter room, more conducive to being able to fall asleep. Yes, I know some people can fall asleep with a WWII movie on at full volume, but not all can. Some NEED dark, quiet, and a comfortable temperature.


For what little it's worth even removing the modifier doesn't change my answer. I think I've used standby one, in over a decade, and that was double checking it's behavior on (series 1) DirecTV-TiVos. [That test confirmed that it stopped them buffering LiveTV, but didn't clear the buffer. A minute after you woke it back up you'd have a buffer with 29 minutes worth of pre-standby material plus 1 minute of post-standby material with just a visual glitch at the transition point]

Even when I had a TiVo in the bedroom I didn't put it in standby. But then I like white noise while I sleep and the TiVo wasn't audible over the room fan that was already running. Now I've just got the one livingroom TiVo unit so light/noise is even less of an issue.

In that same decade or so of TiVo usage I can only think of once an EMS test interupted a scheduled recording.

That said, if there was a one time configuration that slaved my TiVo's standby setting to the TV's power state (using HMDI CEC) I'd probably enable that just for the miniscule power savings. But as it is I can't be bothered to switch to an otherwise unneeded universal remote, or go through the menus, just to put the TiVo in standby when I'm done watching TV.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I used to do it VERY religiously, then I think after I got my P4, stopped doing it as often.. but very recently (last week or two) started doing it more often again.

EAS is one reason (I guess I'm on a different sub-node of Comcast since I'm in a different city, an we get, as mentioned by someone else, "required tests" it seems like a couple times a month, at midnight.. and they sometimes show several 'pages' of info)..

Also, I still have a TivoHD connected too, and it has no capacity gauge (yes, I'm one of those people who DOES care about how full it is), so if it happens to not have recently deleted or suggestions, I'm not sure how empty it really is... so I put it in standby to hopefully start recording suggestions again sooner.. (Not after X minutes of inactivity.)

P4 seems to be more willing to just record suggestions while I'm using it (though if I go to On Demand, then it often stops the suggestion, even if there are enough tuners available).


----------

